# What books have you always wanted to read?



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

There are some books that I've always meant to read, but never got around to. I find that reading them on the Kindle makes it a lot easier, I don't have to lug around a giant tome with tiny print. Last year, my big project was reading Don Quixote. I had always meant to read it, but at 1100 pages long, it was quite a task to commit to. My current big project is Adam Smith's Wealth of Nations. I want to read it for myself to see what he really had to say, and not what people say he said. I'm not reading it exclusively, I just read a chapter now and then, and I'll get through it eventually. I'm not going to pretend that the 236 year old language is easy. I can understand it, but it takes longer to grasp than it would if it was written today.

So, what's your reading mountain? What big challenges are you taking on? What books have you always wanted to read?


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I have a lot of classics that I'd like to read, too. I guess near the top of my list would be giving A Tale of Two Cities another go. I was supposed to read it in high school, but I never finished it. I actually remember very little about it.


----------



## Verbena (Sep 1, 2011)

Legend Of The Galactic Heroes,a SF novel in Japan.I like it very much,and always wanted to read,again and again.


----------



## cheriereich (Feb 12, 2011)

I always wanted to read _Adam of the Road_ by Elizabeth Janet Gray. I had a bet I could finish the book and ace the accelerated reader test on it in fifth grade in just a short amount of time. Unfortunately, I was lacking only 50 or so pages to the end before the date came. I missed one question, so my friend won the bet, but I regret never finishing the book because I did like it fairly well from what I remember.


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

For the most part, I read the books I want to read. My degree is actually in English, so I've read a lot of the "classics" (whether or not I wanted to), so those don't hold any interest for me. The one thing I wish is that I read more non-fiction, but I've going to try to start doing that.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

The Necronomicon -- if I could only find a copy somewhere.


----------



## Twofishes (May 30, 2012)

I have had the full volume of _In Search of Lost Time_ for 12 years(I got it for Christmas in 1999 because it was my new millennium resolution). I've never read past the 50th page of _Swann's Way_.

Also for a while I was reading up all of Natsume Soseki. When I got around to _The Wayfarer_, I couldn't find a translation for less than $100, so I put if off.


----------



## charlesatan (May 8, 2012)

Verbena said:


> Legend Of The Galactic Heroes,a SF novel in Japan.I like it very much,and always wanted to read,again and again.


I'd want to read that too except I'm not that proficient in Japanese.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Sean Patrick Fox said:


> For the most part, I read the books I want to read. My degree is actually in English, so I've read a lot of the "classics" (whether or not I wanted to), so those don't hold any interest for me. The one thing I wish is that I read more non-fiction, but I've going to try to start doing that.


Pretty much how I feel. I can't off-hand think of a book that I've always wanted to read that I haven't.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2012)

I have a huge hardback book at home which is simply called SCIENCE.  I would love a month away from everything just to read that.


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

I'd like to read the classic Russian novels - Tolstoy and Dostoevsky in particular. I studied English literature as a teen and then French literature at university, so I've missed out on a whole bunch of other culture's literature. Need to get caught up.


----------



## Stan R Mitchell (Feb 26, 2012)

I've tried to get through War and Peace twice. Managed to get to just over 250 pages the last try (and by that point had amassed about twenty note cards with character names and traits).

It was just too much work though. And that's how I feel in regards to most literature. Just written at a time when folks were less busy and far less distracted.


----------



## pamstucky (Sep 16, 2011)

I know everyone and their dogs loved The Pillars of the Earth, but I had trouble getting into it. In fact, I now use the hefty book to prop up my laptop to keep it from overheating when I'm in bed (and as I type that, I think, "Is that weird?" I mean, the laptop air/fan vent gets snuffled into the comforter, right, so I use a thick book to keep the laptop raised, and ... um ...) Anyway, that's where it is at this very moment, between my laptop and my comforter, the poor thing only about 1/4 read. I keep thinking that one day I'll finish it!

I also have been meaning to finish The Princes of Ireland since I started it back when I was in Ireland in 2005. The kindle version might just be the way to go with that one, as you suggested!


----------



## Stan R Mitchell (Feb 26, 2012)

Oh, Pam, you have to give that book another try! It's so worth the price, though oddly I never struggled getting through it. 

It never ceases to amaze me how a single book can strike so many people so differently!


----------



## Ergodic Mage (Jan 23, 2012)

Mahabharata and Ramayana but I never have the time for lite reading.


----------



## Nonono (Jul 26, 2012)

More _Oliver Sacks_, I just never get around to finishing the books i start with him for some reason.


----------



## George Berger (Aug 7, 2011)

There's a rare British memoir about the very earliest days of organized policing in the UK that I've been trying to find an original copy of for years, after reading about it in a Terry Pratchett interview. "The Lighter Side of My Official Life", by Robert Anderson. There are ebooks out there, and a rather poorly-made POD version, but I want the original hardcover, and they're rare and fetch stupidly high prices, because of some tenuous Jack the Ripper connection. Still, hope springs eternal.


----------



## Mike @ Acute Angle books (May 3, 2012)

Ooh, good topic! I've set myself the challenge of reading a few Charles Dickens novels during 2012, having (shamefully) never read one. It's odd, because I'm so familiar with Dickens' work, through films, plays, even ballets, but for some reason, I'd never gotten round to reading the original books. 

I agree with QuantumIguana, a Kindle does make reading the classics easier, but alas, I'm not doing so well with my challenge. I started reading Oliver Twist in January, was loving it, but stalled, as other reading got in the way. I fully intend to pick it up again and, perhaps finish by the end of the year! Then it's on to Great Expectations. I loved the BBC adaptation that was shown at Christmas...


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I'd like to read some more Dickens - David Copperfield, A Tale of Two Cities. I'd also like to read the Iliad and the Odyssey (read the Iliad in high school but don't remember much of it.)


----------



## joeyjoejoejr (Apr 19, 2012)

_Ulysses_. So far I've managed three pages.


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

I read the Odyssey, but I got bogged down in the list of ships in the Iliad.


----------



## Mike @ Acute Angle books (May 3, 2012)

There are very large and imposing tomes of the Odyssey and Iliad on my grandfather's bookshelf which I've often been tempted to pick up, but I've got a horrible feeling I won't get on with them. I'd love to give them a try but I'd hate to fail to enjoy them, if you know what I mean?


----------



## vikiana (Oct 5, 2012)

I have always wanted to read mystery stories about ancient Egypt.The Egyptians have so rich and deeply high culture I'm so interested! Like a designer I'm a very busy person but someday I do hope I will have the time for reading it!


----------



## vikiana (Oct 5, 2012)

Verbena said:


> Legend Of The Galactic Heroes,a SF novel in Japan.I like it very much,and always wanted to read,again and again.


There are periods you can not read or you are just not mature enough to understand. Going back with a book later after years in my opinion will bring to you the pleasure to reveal one "new" story for yourself with a completely different look.   Do you agree with me?


----------



## vikiana (Oct 5, 2012)

Twofishes said:


> I have had the full volume of _In Search of Lost Time_ for 12 years(I got it for Christmas in 1999 because it was my new millennium resolution). I've never read past the 50th page of _Swann's Way_.
> 
> Also for a while I was reading up all of Natsume Soseki. When I got around to _The Wayfarer_, I couldn't find a translation for less than $100, so I put if off.


 In the library..?


----------



## vikiana (Oct 5, 2012)

pamstucky said:


> I know everyone and their dogs loved The Pillars of the Earth, but I had trouble getting into it. In fact, I now use the hefty book to prop up my laptop to keep it from overheating when I'm in bed (and as I type that, I think, "Is that weird?" I mean, the laptop air/fan vent gets snuffled into the comforter, right, so I use a thick book to keep the laptop raised, and ... um ...) Anyway, that's where it is at this very moment, between my laptop and my comforter, the poor thing only about 1/4 read. I keep thinking that one day I'll finish it!
> 
> I also have been meaning to finish The Princes of Ireland since I started it back when I was in Ireland in 2005. The kindle version might just be the way to go with that one, as you suggested!


I'm not completely agree as I know how long and tough that book could be. I have read the book and I think you should be a little bit more stubborn. It is not a book for a day or two,not even for a year or more...this types of books you can read with years. I think it's not the most important thing to get the end finished but what is written in the book. Do you think my opinion is suitable for you ?


----------



## vikiana (Oct 5, 2012)

Joel Arnold said:


> I'd like to read some more Dickens - David Copperfield, A Tale of Two Cities. I'd also like to read the Iliad and the Odyssey (read the Iliad in high school but don't remember much of it.)


Completely understand you about this author. I've tried to read it a couple of times and none of them was successful! The only book I liked was "Great expectations"...   But always can give another try to this author. After all he's one of the best writers ever!


----------



## Jenni Norris (Oct 10, 2012)

I have always wanted to read War and Peace by Leo Tolstoy.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I have tried, several times, in my life to ready Moby Dick.  The novel fascinates me, but I find it virtually impossible to read.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

Want to read my way through all the eating disorder memoirs.
Nikki Grahame's 'Dying to Be Thin' was nearly impossible to put down.
Currently on Marya Hornbacher's 'Wasted.'


----------



## lvhiggins (Aug 1, 2012)

Finnegan's Wake, by James Joyce.  Just to say I did.  

[But in the meantime I'm adding Pillars of the Earth to my list.)


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Mike @ Acute Angle books said:


> There are very large and imposing tomes of the Odyssey and Iliad on my grandfather's bookshelf which I've often been tempted to pick up, but I've got a horrible feeling I won't get on with them. I'd love to give them a try but I'd hate to fail to enjoy them, if you know what I mean?


Wow! I sooooo understand your mindset. Many times I don't even TRY certain classics, for example, because I WANT to like them (they're CLASSICS) and don't want to be disappointed


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Twofishes said:


> I have had the full volume of _In Search of Lost Time_ for 12 years(I got it for Christmas in 1999 because it was my new millennium resolution). I've never read past the 50th page of _Swann's Way_.
> 
> Also for a while I was reading up all of Natsume Soseki. When I got around to _The Wayfarer_, I couldn't find a translation for less than $100, so I put if off.


I'll second Proust. But you have to be older before reading. I think it was Harlen Ellison who said "You need to be over forty to enjoy Proust." I did listen to the unabridged _Swann's Way_ in my mid thirties and kind of liked it, but want to read the rest now.

BTW, eight copies of the Natsume Soseki's  The Wayfarer  available used at Amazon.


----------



## Darlene Jones (Nov 1, 2011)

I can't really say there are books I've always wanted to read, but recently I discovered Amar Lakhous and I'd love to read his Pirates and Bedbugs. Unfortunately it's not been translated yet. His novel Clash of Civilizations Over an Elevator in Piazza Vittorio is wonderful.


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

"Alice In Wonderland". I may take a free online literature course in 2013 and that is one of the required reads. That course looks very good, especially with the other books listed like "Dracula", "Herland", and some of the works of Poe and Hawthorne.


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

"Atlas Shrugs." It's there on my bookshelf. It's waiting to be read. And yet, something else always comes around instead, and I say next time...


----------



## Avis Black (Jun 12, 2012)

Tristram Shandy.  I've tried it a couple of times, but the goofy opening dialogue always stops me cold.


----------



## Aya Ling (Nov 21, 2012)

The Mysteries of Udolpho. Somehow it is always on loan in our library, and I'd rather not read a novel on kindle when it's available in paper.


----------



## gljones (Nov 6, 2012)

I've always wanted to read The Decline and Fall of the Roman Empire, by Edward Gibbon.  Very famous of course.  I want to read it because it was the basis upon which Asimov came up with the idea for the Foundation series, which is one of my all time Favorites.  And I'm also fascinated by all things Roman.
Of course Decline and Fall is about a bazillion pages long, so I'm a little frightened by it.


----------

